# X No screen found nach Mainboardaustausch & Make menuconfig

## Gentoo-kid

Hallo, ich bin mit meinem Desktop-PC von einem alten Via-chip-mainboard auf das ASUS A7N8X-E deluxe (nvidia-nforce2-chip) Mainboard umgezogen.

Die selbe AGP-Grafikkarte, CPU und Festplatte nur umgesteckt.

Kernel neu gebacken: 

Vom alten Board funktionierende .config in die neuen Quellen kopiert  und make menuconfig ausgefuehrt.

(Ist laut Forum  uebersichtlicher sein, als make oldconfig.)

pata sata netzwerk erfolgreich umgestellt  teilweise als module gebaut:

Ich kann mit dem neuen Kernel 2.6.39-r3 vom neuen Mainboard booten,  emerge --syncen , ide sata und usb platten mounten.

startx funktioniert nicht. 

Es liegt wohl am unterschiedlichen AGP-Chip, aber ich entdecke keinen Fehler in meiner kernel .conf

Muss ich nur  AGP (PCI) Treiber und  i2c  von Via auf Nvidia umstellen, radeon-Treiber  fbdev Einstellungen bleiben, wie sie sind?

Da die Graphik fest im Kernel ist, bringt  lsmod von gentoo wenig. 

lsmod von Knoppix                                                    http://paste.pocoo.org/show/462257/

hwinfo                                                                            http://paste.pocoo.org/show/462254/

Neue nvidia-Kernelconfig                                          http://paste.pocoo.org/show/462255/

Alte auf viaboard funktionierende Kernelconfig   http://paste.pocoo.org/show/462360/

Xorg.0.log                                                                     http://paste.pocoo.org/show/462253/

grep -e EE /var/log/xorg.0.log   

```
[  1137.094] (EE) No devices detected.
```

lsmod -v sagt mir

```

lspci perhaps there is another thing in config-file to be set?

Code:

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IGP2 (rev c1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 80ac

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

   Capabilities: [40] AGP version 3.0

   Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-nvidia

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 (rev c1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 80ac

   Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev c1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 80ac

   Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev c1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 80ac

   Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev c1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 80ac

   Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev c1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 80ac

   Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge (rev a4)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [48] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) (rev a2)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 0c11

   Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel, IRQ 5

   I/O ports at dc00 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: nForce2_smbus

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at e9087000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9

   Memory at e9082000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

   Memory at e9083000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [44] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=0080

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard onboard nForce2 Ethernet

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9

   Memory at e9086000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   I/O ports at e000 [size=8]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce Audio Processing Unit (rev a2)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 0c11

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9

   Memory at e9000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP)

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

   I/O ports at e400 [size=256]

   I/O ports at d000 [size=128]

   Memory at e9080000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH

   Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 External PCI Bridge (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32

   I/O behind bridge: 00009000-0000afff

   Memory behind bridge: e7000000-e8ffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 20000000-200fffff

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 0c11

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

   [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]

   [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]

   [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]

   [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]

   I/O ports at f000 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pata_amd

00:0d.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): nVidia Corporation nForce2 FireWire (IEEE 1394) Controller (rev a3) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 809a

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9

   Memory at e9084000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Memory at e9085000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=32

   I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

   Memory behind bridge: e5000000-e6ffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d0000000-dfffffff

01:04.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Marvell 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Asus)

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

   Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   I/O ports at 9000 [size=256]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at 20080000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

   Kernel driver in use: skge

   Kernel modules: skge

01:0b.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3112 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3112 SATARaid Controller

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

   I/O ports at 9400 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 9800 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 9c00 [size=8]

   I/O ports at a000 [size=4]

   I/O ports at a400 [size=16]

   Memory at e8004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at 20000000 [disabled] [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: sata_sil

   Kernel modules: sata_sil

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device 7c26

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

   Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

   I/O ports at c000 [size=256]

   Memory at e6000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at e5000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [58] AGP version 3.0

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: radeon

03:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (Secondary) (rev 01)

   Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device 7c27

   Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel

   Memory at d8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [disabled] [size=128M]

   Memory at e6010000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2 
```

Danke schonmal

----------

